# Ashridge GC Berkhamstead



## ArnoldArmChewer (Jul 10, 2014)

I played in a charity event yesterday at Ashridge GC, having played it around 10 years ago I was looking forward to the return visit, it didn't disappoint.  Set in a forest, the club is approached via a long drive that offers glimpses of the course and the challenges to come.  After parking the car and walking to the clubhouse which is modern and possibly not warmly welcoming on first appearance your perception is changed whilst having a coffee in the 1st floor lounge, this offers wonderful views of the course and the forest and if your lucky the many deer which roam the course.

The course seems to radiate away from the clubhouse in all compass directions so you know that you will have to be aware of changing wind conditions throughout the round, yesterday was a stiff 20mph breeze and it certainly made its presence felt from the off, whilst in the trees dont be fooled into thinking the wind has died down it probably hasn't.

The 1st hole goes away from  the clubhouse at right angles and offers a fairly friendly introduction, thereafter you will be treated to constantly changing holes with slight doglegs, elevation changes, well placed bunkers, deep rough and forest lined fairways with large oaks seemingly everywhere.  The 9th hole is a blind drive into a valley which leaves a short pitch to a raised sloping green which is better not missed on the left, the challenges continue thro' to the 18th which will provide you with a long 2nd shot steeply downhill to a well guarded two tier green.  

The course was presented in fantastic condition with lush fairways, well maintained bunkers, fast and well contoured greens, being above the hole is not recommended here.  The captain said that the greens had been slowed up since the club champs, but were being made ready for a prestigious amateur comp soon, so my guess is they were running at about 11 on the flat.  The fairways were a generous width in the main with the rough becoming ever deeper as the forest approached on either side, go in the wood at your peril it is however a poor shot that takes you there.

Playing off the whites was challenge enough for me, but black tees were available for the braver man.

After your game the clubhouse awaits with good changing facilities, a lovely bar where we watched a herd of deer grazing in the evening sun and high quality food on offer, what more could you need, a visit is highly recommended by AAC.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jul 10, 2014)

Glad to see you back with a club in your hand Steve

Definately on my "to do" list


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Jul 10, 2014)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Glad to see you back with a club in your hand Steve

Definately on my "to do" list
		
Click to expand...

Phil

The deer were more worried than the flagstick, however there was a car on offer for a hole in one on one of the P3's, I got excited for a moment as my 3 iron shot pitched on the green, serenly rolled towards the hole and finished about 4' directly behind it.

Still it was nice to be back, I will speak to Ian re a game at your place.


----------



## Imurg (Jul 10, 2014)

ArnoldArmChewer said:



			Phil

The deer were more worried than the flagstick, however there was a car on offer for a hole in one on one of the P3's, I got excited for a moment as my 3 iron shot pitched on the green, serenly rolled towards the hole and finished about 4' directly behind it.

Still it was nice to be back, I will speak to Ian re a game at your place.
		
Click to expand...

Fragger's more expert at hitting deer than flagsticks.........


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jul 10, 2014)

Imurg said:



			Fragger's more expert at hitting deer than flagsticks.........
		
Click to expand...


Yeehaw


----------



## rickg (Jul 10, 2014)

Thanks!!! This is really helping me get over the disappointment of being balloted out of the Mid Aged scratch Open next week!!!!!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 10, 2014)

Glad to see you are back playing 

It is a course with stunning views and some monster greens 

The herds of deers that run around are spectacular - we had to wait on the first for about 5 mins as they kept crossing in front. 

Was thinking of joining but was put of by some of the members  there and also the joining fee is way too much


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Jul 10, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Glad to see you are back playing 

It is a course with stunning views and some monster greens 

The herds of deers that run around are spectacular - we had to wait on the first for about 5 mins as they kept crossing in front. 

Was thinking of joining but was put of by some of the members  there and also the joining fee is way too much
		
Click to expand...

As a course I would love to be a member, as a golf club it did feel a little stuffy (it still requires shorts with knee length socks) but maybe that was first impressions.  No idea what the subs or joining fee are.


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Jul 10, 2014)

rickg said:



			Thanks!!! This is really helping me get over the disappointment of being balloted out of the Mid Aged scratch Open next week!!!!! 

Click to expand...

Rick with your monster length and razor sharp short game it just wouldnt have been enough of a challenge for you even off the back tips.  :thup:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 10, 2014)

ArnoldArmChewer said:



			As a course I would love to be a member, as a golf club it did feel a little stuffy (it still requires shorts with knee length socks) but maybe that was first impressions.  No idea what the subs or joining fee are.
		
Click to expand...


You are spot on about the club - my mate is a member and never goes near the club house despite it looking cracking. Joining fee is double the subs which are just under Â£2000.

When I was enquiring about membership an old lady there said they didn't want any undesirable army types in the club and also any high handicappers !!


----------



## Alex1975 (Jul 10, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			You are spot on about the club - my mate is a member and never goes near the club house despite it looking cracking. Joining fee is double the subs which are just under Â£2000.

When I was enquiring about membership an old lady there said they didn't want any undesirable army types in the club and also any high handicappers !!
		
Click to expand...

Unreal!!! ye, no words.

I played it a few years ago and then had lunch and it was all very pleasant. At that time they were not letting anyone join who was over 55 as the members average age was so high....


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 10, 2014)

Alex1975 said:



			Unreal!!! ye, no words.

I played it a few years ago and then had lunch and it was all very pleasant. At that time they were not letting anyone join who was over 55 as the members average age was so high....
		
Click to expand...

Yes they didn't get many take up the other due to the attitude of the "older" members - the place will struggle very soon as their membership passes away


----------



## Alex1975 (Jul 10, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Yes they didn't get many take up the other due to the attitude of the "older" members - the place will struggle very soon as their membership passes away
		
Click to expand...


Yep, what a great shame as its a wonderful facility and it was a special day out.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 11, 2014)

Played Berkhampstead today 

Decent course but it didn't feel special - something was missing 

Another club with snotty older ladies - two complained at a society being booked when they wanted to play 

They said - "Why don't the go play a less exclusive course elsewhere " !!


----------



## Foxholer (Jul 11, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Played Berkhampstead today 

Decent course but it didn't feel special - something was missing
		
Click to expand...

Bunkers perhaps!  The do add something to the definition of greens!



Liverpoolphil said:



			Played Berkhampstead today 
Another club with snotty older ladies - two complained at a society being booked when they wanted to play 

They said - "Why don't the go play a less exclusive course elsewhere " !!
		
Click to expand...

Boy do I hate those types - both sexes really, but the 'biddies' particularly!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 11, 2014)

Even with bunkers added I don't think it would be worth the society fee we paid 

It's a forgettable course with no holes standing out


----------

